
New study: Social distancing could be needed until 2022 - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/615500611887235072/social-distancing-2022
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/04/14/scie...](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/04/14/science.abb5793)

